# Good Bye to a good friend



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

My good friend Tom Trimingham past away this morning. You knew him as Tom T here on MLS. Please keep his wife Sharon and daughter Heather in your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Sad to hear of Tom's passing, loosing a good friend is hard to take. We'll keep all of you in our prayers.


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Toughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is so sad/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif I will think of him during vespers.


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

John, 
Very sorry to hear this. Please pass our condolences to his family from ours. We'll keep you in our thoughts as well in this tough time. 

Steve


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Any arrangements of info on where to send cards or the like? 

I've thought for a while about what we could do for members with new babies, but hadn't considered the passing of MLS members.


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, 

Tom and his family are from Bermuda and he was in a hospital outside of Boston. Mail service is very slow at best to Bermuda. I thought maybe that those that wish could leave a message here and I’ll let his wife Sharon know. Thank you.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sad to hear; I had been hoping for the best following your updates. Very fitting photo tribute. 

Later, 

K


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

The photo was taken by Tom on his Mid Atlantic & Hurricane Alley R.R.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

So sad. We will say a prayer for Tom's family and friends. 

Tommy, Jacque and Grace 
Rio Gracie


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

The Memorial Service for Tom will be held at St Paul's Church Paget, Bermuda on Friday June 6th at 3.30 pm


----------

